# Doblar la tension de 6v a 12 v para filamentos



## interpic (Ene 8, 2014)

Alguien podria hacerme un esquema, de como tengo que colocar los dos diodos
ylos condensadores para hacer un doblador de tension?
Es para una radio que lleva ecl86 y a falta de pan como tengo pcl86 que va mas o menos 
a 12v, era para hacerle el apaño.
Un saludo y gracias anticipadas.


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 8, 2014)

El doblador con diodos solo funciona con alterna, mira en multiplicadores de voltaje y aqui.
Si es doblar en DC necesitas un conversor DC-DC elevador, tambien hay en el foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=6560j2518200j22



https://www.google.com.ar/#q=dobladores+de+tension

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=0CAcQ_AUoAQ#q=dobladores+de+tension&tbm=isch

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...agkAeog4DICQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=595

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...rYDwDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=595&dpr=1


----------



## interpic (Ene 13, 2014)

Uf estaba aqui perdido en el tiempo , y yo buscando y no encontrava nada.
Bien gracias por contestar.
Ah compañero la tension es alterna, ya que los v que llegan a la ecl86 son 6v de alterna para alimentar los filamentos.
Un saludo y gracias a los dos.
Interpic.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2014)

Fijate que no lleve los filamentos en serie . . .


----------



## interpic (Ene 14, 2014)

Creo que si los lleva Dosmetros. Pero siendo asi no se podria hacer 
que la valvula SOLO se alimentase con el doblador de tension?

Un saludo y gracias por contestar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

Ummm , fijate que la ecl86 es de 6,3 V 660 mA y la pcl86 es de entre 13 y 14,5 V 300 mA.

Una opción sería sacarla de la serie y colocar en su lugar una resistencia de 10 Ohms 10 Watts ( o una lámpara de 6 V 10 Watts) para compensar al resto de los filamentos. Entonces alimentar la pcl con un transformadorcito de 12 V 10 Watts.

Otra opción sería que te hagas un pequeño autotrafo de 6 a 13 V y coloques la parte de 6 V donde iban los filamentos originales , y con la parte de 13 V alimentas la válvula nueva.

También podria servirte un transformadorcito de 6+6 , la parte de 220 (o 110) no la usarías.

No se bien cómo funcionaría poner la entrada de éste circuito en serie con los filamentos y la salida conectada al nuevo filamento







Deberían ser díodos para 3 A 1000 V y electrolíticos de 2.200 uF por 25 V 


ECL86_1.GIF


----------



## interpic (Ene 14, 2014)

Pues claro....

Quitar la linea de filamentos y poner en su lugar la resistencia
Con lo cual las otras valvulas no sufririan al tener que comerse los 6v de mas.
Y la Pcl86 alimentada con cualquier trasformador pequeñito.
La otra opcion ... claro Pero en pricipio si hay 6v de mas la valvula Pcl tendria que comerse
la tension , no? quiero decir que las otras no sufririan con el cambio.

Eres un crak.

Muchas gracias dosmetros.
Un saludo. Interpic.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

De nada che.

Si , me parece que la más acertada es poner esa resistencia de 10 Ohms 10 Watts reemplazando al filamento y alimentar el nuevo filamento con un transformadorcito de 12 V 

(Estoy pensando hasta en los transformadores electrónicos de dicroicas   , no se si arrancarán con 300 mA )


----------



## interpic (Ene 14, 2014)

Transformadores electrónicos de dicroicas .

Disculpa pero eso que es?

Yo habia pensado en un transformador como esos que llevan los ruters de ADSL.
Tengo algunos, que te parece?

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2014)

Cualquira que de 12 a 14 V 300 mA corriente contínua o alterna , es indistinto 

Transformador ballastro electrónico para lámparas dicroicas


----------



## interpic (Ene 14, 2014)

Gracias por todo Dosmetros.

Un saludo.


----------

